# if ur driving licence expired today



## Stranger in Town (Feb 27, 2010)

if ur driving licence expired today till how long u can renew it like till one moth, two month how long ?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I exchanged my driving license the same day at a small RTA office in Deira City Center so I don't see why the process of renewing the license would be longer than that


----------



## Stranger in Town (Feb 27, 2010)

zin said:


> Well I exchanged my driving license the same day at a small RTA office in Deira City Center so I don't see why the process of renewing the license would be longer than that


thanks for ur time but i was asking that i m not able to renew the license right now as i m not in uae, so i just to ask that is it possible to renew ur license after 2 or 3 months after its expiry ? or if u know the exact duration. thanks


----------

